# Cage Fighting in Saint Louis



## matt.m (Oct 12, 2006)

I have found out today that there is a 12 match card of MMA cage fighting at Pops in Saint Louis on October 21, 2006.  If anyone wants information PM me.


----------



## Fletcher (Oct 22, 2006)

What did you think of the show?


----------

